# where to buy cork bark



## ISTHOMS (Jul 29, 2011)

i would like to know where everyone gets all their cork bark, ive looked but i can't find anything like what i seeyou guys using


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

then you're not looking hard enough, they are sold all over the place lol

New England Herpetoculture - Terrarium Wood
Wood supplies and manzanita
Natural Cork Bark Rounds

you can even buy them in petsmart


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

Your local reptile show would be a good reasonable source


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

LLLReptile is where I get mine


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

maryland cork company:
Virgin Cork and Cork Tube, Mayland Cork Co.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

I also recommend hitting a reptile show, usually they are cheaper there than buying online or a local retailer.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## ISTHOMS (Jul 29, 2011)

ive seen much better peices used on thissite than anything i can find. but i guess thats it


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Your location? Maybe someone might be able to point you in the right direction -


----------



## ISTHOMS (Jul 29, 2011)

i am in arkansas


----------

